# Traeger Pellet Smoker



## hondamandan (Jan 28, 2010)

I just purchased a 22 inch wsm. The next day I was asked by a neighbor if I wanted to buy a hardly used traeger (texas model) grill. Are pellet grills good for smoking? They want $500.00 for the grill, is this a good deal? I can still take the Weber back. The bottom line is should I keep the WSM or take it back and buy the traeger grill. The thing still looks new and they said I could have a couple bags of pellets that are still unopened. Any advice would be a great help! Thanks, Dan


----------



## denver dave (Jan 28, 2010)

Jump on that!! The Texas is ~$1000 new. 
I have a Traeger Texas and will not trade it for anything. The pellets give you a great smoke flavor without fear of over smoking or getting a bitter taste from the smoke. The pellet system is also making a good showing in the competition circuit. The KCBS winner last year was Pellet Envy.


----------



## igolf2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get Both! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously 

I am looking at a Traeger also - the WSM is a GREAT smoker but I want the ease and set-it-and-forget-it cooks that the Traeger can provide - JMHO.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 28, 2010)

If you got the $$ get them both! If not.... hmmmm... not sure would be a tough choice.


----------



## rickw (Jan 28, 2010)

You were going to spend 1K anyway, buy both. What is the cost to run a pellet smoker?


----------



## denver dave (Jan 28, 2010)

The Texas burns roughly 1.3 lbs of pellets per hour. A 20lb bag costs $15-$18. You can get them on sale for as little as $12/bag. So, a brisket cooking for 12 Hrs will burn approx 15.6 lbs.


----------



## rickw (Jan 28, 2010)

That's not to bad. From what I've read they do a good job.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 28, 2010)

I went from a gasser to the pellet pooper. There was a quantum leap in taste quality. At least that was my expierence. There is no bad smoked food. Not to mention how easy it is to use. A friend of mine calls it smoking for dummies


----------



## hondamandan (Jan 29, 2010)

I offered them $375.00 and they took it. Now I have two smokers of which I have never used. Thanks for your help! Now I just have to figure out which one I want to try first. Dan


----------



## chefrob (Jan 29, 2010)

you sir should be under arrest.....................for getting that for a steal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 29, 2010)

$500 was cheap. $375 is a steal. Way to go. You are going to love it.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 29, 2010)

good deal, just be sure to use food grade pellets and not heating pellets.


----------



## rickw (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know much about the pellet smoker but the Weber is super easy to use.  Here  is a good place to start with the WSM.


----------



## carpetride (Jan 29, 2010)

You got a deal!


----------



## walle (Jan 29, 2010)

Honda,
You got the deal of the century!!  Though I've never used a Treager, that design was the inspiration of building my smoker - I saw my first Treager about 3 yrs ago and stood back and said, 'DAMN! why didn't I think of that! - a pellet stove that BBQ's!'

I converted a stoke-a-matic coal stoker to basically do the same thing.  I couldn't justify buying pellets, so I chipped some oak 2x4's - courtesy of my neighbor - and that's what I use.

All in all, I spent most of last summer, and about $600 doing this....
I keep telling myself that the unit (don't know the model name, just have seen it) the biggest commercial on Treager makes is a hell of a lot more!

YOU ARE A THEFT!

Good luck to ya, you're going to be able to turn out some good chow with that Texan.
Tracey


----------



## deltadude (Jan 29, 2010)

Man what an exceptional deal.  While the WSM is a super smoker, I think you are going to fall in love with that Traeger...


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL.. you never tasted the time I used way to much salt in my rub and way, way, way to much mesquite... heh-heh. Chicken was like biting a salty tree. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Oh and grats on a super steal of a deal!


----------



## smoke (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of reading and research on these units.  I've had experience with the Brinkman water/electric and water/charcoal units, the Charbroil side fire box units, a home built vertical with gas/charcoal/chunk options all of which have there pro's and con's...but the pellet burner's interest me.  It's a pretty pricey jump from the above. The dealer networks are somewhat interesting...anybody have an idea of the markup on these units?


----------



## hondamandan (Jan 29, 2010)

I picked up the grill last night. I do have some reservation after looking at the grill. Is this thing really going to give me the smoke flavor that I am looking for?  I sure I can always sell the Traeger this summer and get the lang if I don't like it. Do you sacrafice flavor for the ability to set it and forget it. The grill is digital and I can set it from 225 on up. I read this is much better than the non digital thermostat. Thanks! Dan


----------



## denver dave (Jan 29, 2010)

Never fear. You will be cooking with wood just like in the Lang. The difference is it is in compressed sawdust form. Your gonna love the smoke ring and taste you and will get not to mention the TBS. The digital control will allow you to smoke, bake or even grill with one unit. I grill all of my steaks on the Traeger to get the smoky flavor. The Smoke or lowest setting gives you around 180-190 deg. I generally use the 225 setting for my smoking projects. Once you used the Texas, you will be sold.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 29, 2010)

What he said!

Seriously -- good for you!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 29, 2010)

If your unit has the 3 position switch for heat (Low, Med, Hi), find a local dealer and buy the one that lets you dial in temp better. Other than that they are nice units, and you usually can't touch a new one for under $600!


----------



## ciolli (Jan 29, 2010)

Do not be skeptical. The Traeger cookers are some of the best on the market. If they weren't, they would never sell for the price they go for. They are relatively inexpensive to run, about $1.50 an hour. I would make a few recommendations. First, upgrade to the digital thermostat if it doesn't have one. I have the one with 225 as the lowest setting and love it. Second, do not burn anything but Traeger brand pellets. They are made especially for these cookers. Other brands have different consistencies and the pellets can be different sizes. I've ran into issues with the auger jamming. And third, keep it clean. Vaccum out the ash from the firepot and the belly of the smoker ever or every-other use. Otherwise the fan will kick up the ash and soot and can taint your food.

You will absolutely LOVE this cooker though.


----------



## dveldh (Jan 29, 2010)

That is one impressive steal...that's about what I paid for my Junior, the two step down model. Love it, but definitely go with the digital control.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 29, 2010)

He already has the digital, I have tried selling mine for $800.00 and I think that is cheap, you stole that thing


----------



## dveldh (Jan 31, 2010)

If it comes to that, I'll take it off your hands if you're within 400 miles of Fargo...however, I think once you run through a couple times, you won't sell it for the world, for the convenience and the flavor. I have three racks of back ribs running on my Junior this a.m., with hickory pellets. 8 above, and it's holding temp beautifully.


----------

